# Custom Interface with OBS



## Izmic (May 5, 2018)

I am looking to customize OBS Interface so i can use it on a touch screen to perform basic functions. 
Like choose layer, Chomekey and record. the purpose is for a video kiosk where im capturing footage and posting it online.
Is this possible ?

Thanks


----------



## dodgepong (May 5, 2018)

Probably, you'd have to play around with the Qt UI a decent amount but you can do it.


----------



## Izmic (May 6, 2018)

Hi Thanks for this. I plan the system but i'm not a programmer. Where could i find compitent developers for OBS that i could work with ?


----------

